# The perfect LA getaway is Catalina Island.



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

B]Catalina Island is an island that sits 22 miles out in the Pacific from Los Angeles. It was purchased in 1919 by gum magnet William Wrigley jr. To this day descendants of William Wrigley Jr still own the Catalina Island Company and carry on his vision to create a world-class resort. The Wrigley Estate still stands high above Avalon Bay.[/B]

























































































































































































































Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Gorgeous place ! I visited Catalina a few years back , it was in December so the island was pretty quiet , but it was pleasantly warm , sunny , and I thought it was lovely Very fond memories ! 

cheers , Steve


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos; well done


----------



## Essteeliiii (May 11, 2021)

Amazing. I believe usually people hit up Venice Beach or Marina del Rey due to the proximity to LAX. However, this is a good alternative. I do believe the the ferries only travel from San Pedro and Long Beach, not sure if from Marina. I know there are some interesting animals there too, like the Bison. Good thread!


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

Essteeliiii said:


> Amazing. I believe usually people hit up Venice Beach or Marina del Rey due to the proximity to LAX. However, this is a good alternative. I do believe the the ferries only travel from San Pedro and Long Beach, not sure if from Marina. I know there are some interesting animals there too, like the Bison. Good thread!


Thanks. The Catalina Express also departs from Newport Beach.


----------



## Essteeliiii (May 11, 2021)

^^ That’s like very different than the LA area which I am presenting.


----------



## Essteeliiii (May 11, 2021)

Catalina is featured in one of the recent OS Mac updates background images.


----------



## Essteeliiii (May 11, 2021)

That’s interesting. You can definitely see Catalina more from the OC side especially Laguna Beach.


----------

